# probleme avec get tube



## yeft (29 Février 2008)

Voilà mn probleme, j'ai pris get tube comme vous le savez peut etre, c'est logiciel qui permet de prendre les videos sur le net notamment ceux de youtube, et il fonctionne très bien, sauf que depuis un petit moment il ne fonctionne plus, qd je charge une video elle n'apparait nul part, si quelqu'un a une solution je suis prenneur   en vous remerciant d'avance ^^


----------



## Pinkie75 (15 Janvier 2009)

Idem pour moi


Note du modo : Un logiciel pour faire quoi que ce soit sur le net, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas ici !


----------

